# Street Dreams Detail - BMW 135i Winterized



## dsms (Feb 1, 2008)

*BMW 135i in for a 1 day All Surface Enhancement and Winter Protection detail.

No paint correction performed this time, simply a full interior and exterior detail to get the car ready for winter driving, full paint correction will be done in spring.

No time for a step by step writeup this time around, just some after shots.

Quick Process:

Foam
Lusso wash
Clay
Werkstat Prime by machine
Menzerna Powerlock x3

Wheels 
Rejex topped with Powerlock
Einzett Vinyl/Rubber

Interior
Leather masters trio
1Z ****pit
Lusso Glass cleaner
303 protectant




















































































































*


----------



## sicko (Jun 20, 2009)

Looking great! 
how long is the durability of powerlock? i got 3 months (and counting) out of 2 layers applied in 1.10.2010, we have a lot of snow and salt but its still holding on


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Nicely done , great job Dave :thumb:


----------



## Black Magic Detail (Aug 17, 2010)

nice work


----------



## ADW (Aug 8, 2010)

Short and Sweet! :thumb:


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

looking smart


----------

